
HP: webOS to be fully open-sourced by September - jhack
http://www.engadget.com/2012/01/25/hp-webos-to-be-fully-open-sourced-by-september-enyo-2-0-framew/
======
malkia
I have iPad, Android, webOS and PlayBook - each one is distinct in the
features (visible, and internal). There is plenty to learn (for me at least).

What I'm doing right now is a small sdk/lib (native) to support them all.

And nothing better than webOS going open source. Even if it's in September (at
least I'll not get distracted, as I have game to ship by that time).

~~~
davidhollander
Keep up the good work with regards to precompiled luajit binaries.

~~~
malkia
Thanks :)

------
thought_alarm
It's good that they're releasing this stuff, rather than just letting it rot.
But Enyo is the really interesting technology; the underlying OS is probably
too flawed to be of much use.

Either way, I don't see anything significant happening with this stuff unless
Google starts to rein in Samsung and LG to the point that they're no longer
able to use Android to do the carriers' bidding and need to find another
platform.

And that scenario is very unlikely, but now that Google controls Motorola,
Microsoft controls Nokia, and Apple continues to demonstrate that there's a
large market for devices that put the consumer ahead of the carrier, who
knows? There may be hope.

------
JoelSutherland
I'm a big webOS fan, but that's too late unless they are also going to be
releasing significant new versions in the interim.

~~~
firefoxman1
The window is closing fast on the market for mobile OSes too. It's already a
2-horse race between Apple and Google, but there's no reason WebOS couldn't
make a comeback in the future.

------
j45
Cool news.

No shortage of haters dumping on it when it was closed, now not a peep. Is it
just me?

Sadly webOS might not see adoption, or it could be come the next Android now
that it is.

It's certainly one of the most polished mobile OS'. It's also ahead of the
curve in that you make apps for it via javascript/html.

    
    
      I hope to grab a Touchpad one day soon and see how it is.
    

What do you think?

------
xxiao
too little, too late

